
Apple is down almost ten percent - robarr
https://www.google.com/search?q=aapl&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-pe&client=safari#mie=l,/m/07zmbvf,Apple%20Inc.,AAPL,NASDAQ,Apple%20Inc,/m/07zmbvf,0
======
bryanrasmussen
would this be a good or bad time for Apple to do a stock buyback? I would
think good time, but I know nothing about that kind of thing.

~~~
muhneesh
If you believe that your stock is undervalued relative to its risk-adjusted
expected future value, it would be a good time to do a stock buyback.

Colloquially, if you think your company is going to do relatively good
compared to market expectations (revenue, operating profit, net income, etc.
will be better than the market fears over the long term) - then it's a good
time to do a stock buyback.

------
sethammons
down or on sale? /me thinking....

